# Fitness+Togetherness=Happiness



## daftandbarmy (3 Jul 2007)

It's official... doing battle PT makes you happy. Must remind myself to take my begren for a walk to cheer myself up.   


"Everything that human beings do for our survival - eating, sleeping, reproducing, and working physically - breaking a sweat - is designed to make us feel good biologically.  We are rewarded for doing the things necessary to stay alive. This is a generous biological design, and at the same time, the key to our survival.  All humans seek pleasure and avoid pain.  Maintaining life in the human body was designed to be an ecstatic experience. as was bonding with other humans.  Throughout out evolution, physical exertion and sticking together have produced neurochemicals that scientists are just beginning to identify as being associated with happiness.  One reason the psycho-pharmacolgical business is booming is that our bodies are not designed to be sedentary or isolated behind computer screens.  Doctors prescribe pills to make people feel better - I prescribe sweat, community, energy balance and a sense of purpose. Humans need to move.  Organic, self produced bliss, kinship and stress reduction are available to all of us, if we are willing to break a sweat, bond with other humans, and chase our happiness down"  

Christopher Bergland, 'The Athlete's Way'


----------



## wirrell (3 Jul 2007)

you got that right


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (3 Jul 2007)

_The beatings will continue until morale improves ..._


----------

